
Startup Camp 2 - Date and Location Announced - Mistone
http://upcoming.org/event/169659/
======
Mistone
I'm going this year, but did not go last year. Not sure what to expect but it
should be fun!

With the insane cost of most of the hot web conferences, and the primary value
that you get from conferences being people you meet, this is a great
opportunity. Same crowd, no VC funding required to afford a seat.

------
zach
Ahaha, that's the day I postponed my jury duty to. Anyone see a report from
last year?

------
mattculbreth
This looks interesting. Anybody here going, or went to last year's?

